# Miter Saw Table - Are both wings of equal lengths really beneficial?



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm making plans for an upgraded miter saw and creating a proper space/table/jig/stop for it.

The saw will most likely be a Bosch 12" 'gliding' (not sliding) saw, which has dual bevel. Space-wise, it would be nice to have 8' on the left side, and maybe a 3' of table on the right, then 4' of air space farther right (above deep freeze). Am I missing something here? What's the downside of having a shorter right side that I'm missing?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I personally use the right side of my CMS for the "keeper" side. That's where the blade arbor's at so I put my adhesive scale on that side. That way, even when I change blades to a thicker/thinner kerf, the scale's still right.

But no, I don't see any reason you need more than 3' on your off-cut side as long as you have space beyond that for longer boards.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have 4' on one side and 2' on the other. Works well for me.


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

I've got the same saw and love it. I'm also planning a saw table upgrade. Just can't figure the best way to deal with dust collection. Have fun


----------



## Gizmosity (Oct 28, 2015)

I currently have 8' on both sides but don't use much on the right. I've always used the left and thought I'd see if I would use the right….but I don't. I'm moving things around and will end up with 8' on the left and 3'-4' on the right.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I put mine in about the middle with the open side of the shop being on the left side for longer pieces. Works well unless you want over 48" on the right side.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

When I got my new miter saw I tried the fancy 'five cut' alignment test. My off hand cuts were twice as accurate as the other hand. It might be worth while to check using your new saw before deciding which wing to make longer.


----------



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. Here's what I ended up doing. I still need to make some shelves and cabinets but it's completely super usable for now, so I'm happy like this for awhile, with room for improvement.

In the conduit there are 5 20A circuits. 1 for vacuum, then 2 circuits left and 2 circuits right of the miter saw, using a shared neutral approach.

All of the equipment on the bench is out of the way for cutting long boards.

Shortened the planer cart and sized that cavity to roll it under perfectly.

The router table is a dual-router table, with a granite slab sharpening setup covering the back router plate. So to sharpen things, I pull out the cart.

To the right, I can cut boards over 8' in length, utilizing the otherwise useless space over the freezer.

None of the PVC connections are glued together, but I ran a smoke test (vacuum on, gates closed, smoldering stick) and there was zero smoke being sucked into the connections.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice set-up.


----------

